# No iPhone 4 released in Canada on June 24th?



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

No need to say more, a simple picture says it all : Why is Canada always in the latest?


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

One simple word: Rogers.

Also, this thread needs to be moved over to the iPhone Forum.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

on the plus side, the new iPhone uses a microSIM. so u could swap that into your iPad 3G and avoid the shafting of having to pay twice for the same data allowance.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

plus, we are not always last. we were in the first group outside of USA to get the iPa.


----------



## mabmac (Nov 8, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> One simple word: Rogers.
> 
> Also, this thread needs to be moved over to the iPhone Forum.


Yep, sorry, didn't pay attention... And I just saw on the iPhone Forum, that this topic was there also, and iPhone will be released in Canada in July.

So moderator, can you close this thread please?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

rondini said:


> on the plus side, the new iPhone uses a microSIM. so u could swap that into your iPad 3G and avoid the shafting of having to pay twice for the same data allowance.


Extremely doubtful. The carriers lock the SIM onto the hardware address of the device for network access.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Extremely doubtful. The carriers lock the SIM onto the hardware address of the device for network access.


Really? When I had the original iPhone, I swapped my SIM card from my Razr and added a data plan and it worked like a charm. Fido never knew I had an iPhone (My account said Razr still when I went to get the 3GS last summer!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not 100% on that, but that's what I've read in other places when people were talking about swapping their iPhone SIM into their iPad, that it wouldn't work (even after cutting it down). I guess we'll find out in July for sure.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Extremely doubtful. The carriers lock the SIM onto the hardware address of the device for network access.


No, they don't. You can switch SIMs between devices at will. The iPad plans don't include voice or text though, so they're not of much use on an iPhone.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was pretty shocked to see that Canada was not part of the initial rollout. 

Alas, hopefully it won't be too far into July when it releases here. I am interested in seeing what Rogers has in store upgrade wise for those with iPhone 3GS's.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

HawkEye123 said:


> I was pretty shocked to see that Canada was not part of the initial rollout.
> 
> Alas, hopefully it won't be too far into July when it releases here. I am interested in seeing what Rogers has in store upgrade wise for those with iPhone 3GS's.


I wasnt. Canada isnt a big market. Other than the geeks here, no many peeps care about new phones until their 3yr contracts expore... It makes sense to hit up Europe were contracts and phone purchasing is a much different ball game.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

John Clay said:


> No, they don't. You can switch SIMs between devices at will. The iPad plans don't include voice or text though, so they're not of much use on an iPhone.


Yeah, but an iPhone 4 with a decent data plan (who knows if Rogers will let any of us keep the $30/6GB plan) could be fun to swap into an iPad to use the Data while on the go.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Random fun fact, I signed up with Fido with my original iPhone in August of '08.

Got the 3GS on release day when it came out, paid full price for it.

Checked with Fido recently and my HUP date was June..21 or 22 of this year.

Did they do the same as AT&T and move up dates with an anticipation of the early released?

Like you guys, I'm surprised we're in July. Normally we'd be in with the UK on Apple releases. Ah well. I'll probably HUP and re-commit. Had good experiences with Fido overall and cheaper than switching carriers to get the iPhone 4.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

When I talked to Rogers about doing a HUP (I put my 3G into the laundry, and its dead) I was told that I was already eligible for a HUP. I asked about the 6GB plan, and they said as long as I kept it in force (ie. didn't downgrade it to a lower data rate plan, or stop it completely) they would grandfather it in indefinitely.

Kostas


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

would it be possible to buy the iPhone 4 from the States then just replace the SIM from the existing rogers plan??


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

MacUnited said:


> would it be possible to buy the iPhone 4 from the States then just replace the SIM from the existing rogers plan??


No. You may be able to unlock iPhone 4, but it's not known at this time.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

well I guess another week or two won't kill us, at least it will give you a chance to call our four telecoms and bargain a deal! lol


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

rondini said:


> on the plus side, the new iPhone uses a microSIM. so u could swap that into your iPad 3G and avoid the shafting of having to pay twice for the same data allowance.


Youpi!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

MacUnited said:


> would it be possible to buy the iPhone 4 from the States then just replace the SIM from the existing rogers plan??


Sure. Just check Expansys.ca. They always have the latest models.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Or ebay. There are a few unlocked ones for pre order @ $1000


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I really wouldn't be so quick to blame Rogers at this point. Really, why wouldn't Rogers want to sell the phone today if it were available? I would guess that the problem is due to one of two things;

1- Apple has pushed forward the release date for various reasons, and has not allowed sufficient time for the CRTC to approve the phone for Canadian use.

2- June 24 happens to be during the heart of the G20 summit in downtown Toronto. The last thing Apple wants is hundreds of people lined up for iPhones whilst tens of thousands of possibly violent protesters are camped outside. Not a good mix.


----------



## linzter (Jun 7, 2010)

Does everybody here think there will be huge lines for this phone? A lot of people already have the 3gs (and may wait to upgrade) - and many won't qualify for an upgrade. Except for the truly dedicated, very rich - and people like me (who have never had an iphone) won't rush out to get one.

thoughts?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

First day will always have a lineup. Theres enough mac fan boys to ensure that. Personally I think that OS4 on the 3GS will be enough to keep many appeased for now, but I think there are a lot of 3G users out there that are ready to upgrade. Like always the lineups should be fairly long.


----------



## linzter (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm tired of waiting  I wish we at least new the real release date & the pricing/plans in Canada!


----------



## AdamSnow (May 28, 2010)

Who knows why it was delayed for Canada... Us Ontarians will find a way to blame HST though!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Virgin has also announced they are getting them,
I'm on a waiting list to get one.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

andreww said:


> I really wouldn't be so quick to blame Rogers at this point. Really, why wouldn't Rogers want to sell the phone today if it were available? I would guess that the problem is due to one of two things;
> 
> 1- Apple has pushed forward the release date for various reasons, and has not allowed sufficient time for the CRTC to approve the phone for Canadian use.
> 
> 2- June 24 happens to be during the heart of the G20 summit in downtown Toronto. The last thing Apple wants is hundreds of people lined up for iPhones whilst tens of thousands of possibly violent protesters are camped outside. Not a good mix.


Approvals for cellphones come from DOC (Department of Communications, part of Industry Canada). CRTC has nothing to do with it. If Apple put the iPhone 4 into production, rest assured that all of the agency approvals (FCC (US), DOC (Canada), CE (Europe), and a variety of others (Scandinavian countries, UK, Japan, China, amongst them)) were already in place. When the design of the iPhone 4 was almost finalized, it went into compliance testing, for all the countries that it was to be sold in. In this way, if any changes were needed, they would be made before the start of production. There is no way that any company wants to put something into production, and have to recall product due to its not being in regulatory compliance. It is not only expensive, but very embarrassing as well.

The G20 summit may be in Toronto, but that doesn't really impact the rest of the country. I am more inclined to believe that either the new Quebec laws governing disclosure in cell phone contracts had something to do with it, or that sales of previous products (iPhone 3G and 3GS, iPad) were below Apple's projections, and they want to wait to build more anticipation, or that Apple is generally unimpressed with the iPhone promotion efforts of Rogers/Fido, Telus, and Bell.

Kostas


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

G20 is Toronto only, but I'm sure the risk of trouble and negative publicity is more risk than apple wants to take. Your theory about Quebec law changes is interesting, but wouldn't they want to get their phones out before that law takes effect?


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

dolawren said:


> Virgin has also announced they are getting them,
> I'm on a waiting list to get one.


How does that work? Are you an existing customer with virgin and an iphone?
~S


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

sheamus said:


> How does that work? Are you an existing customer with virgin and an iphone?
> ~S


All the telcos have sign-ups for notices, but I didn't think any were taking pre-orders or making waiting lists?


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

*I love Fido...*

via live chat...

*MJ*: I am eligible to upgrade on June 22. Will I be able to use my $81.xx Fido reward dollars against the upgrade price?

_Sacha joined the incident._

*Sacha says:*
Yes you will be able.

*MJ says*:
Fantastic! Can I do this in-store or do I have to upgrade over the phone? Will I be charged an activation fee?

*Sacha says*:
In store.

*Sacha says:*
An activation fee for the iphone? no.

*MJ says:*
Great. Thank you so much for this info.

*Sacha says*:
You're welcome.

*MJ says*:
One last question: any news on when we will get the iPhone 4?

*MJ says*:


*Sacha says*:
Not yet.

*Sacha says*:
Most likely 1st week of July.

*Sacha say*s:
But don't quote me on that.

*MJ says*:
Haha, ok thanks for the help.

*Sacha say*s:
You're welcome. Have a good day.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope that is July 5 to 9!


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Adguyy said:


> I hope that is July 5 to 9!


Yeah. I have the first 3 days of that week off so that would be ideal. (Bonus: payday is that Wednesday.  )


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I can upgrade on jul 14th so that works alright for me


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

i had 450$ saved up but bought an air conditioner and applecare for my mbp instead  I guess my HST return on july 1st will be paying for my new iphone 4  so that works out. I wonder if will find out on june 24th when US gets their iphone 4? Do you think we would have pre order's online for contracts?


----------



## apesta (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive just finished live chat with fido and the person doesnt even have info if i can use fido dollars towards upgrade!!! lol


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

daniels said:


> I wonder if will find out on june 24th when US gets their iphone 4? Do you think we would have pre order's online for contracts?


Were there pre-orders for the 3GS? I can't remember.

What I do remember is waiting in line for 3h for the 3G on release day. Then waiting another 2h inside Rogers while they waited for their system to work. Then the manager buying me free McDonald's. Then being sent home with a non-working iPhone 3G, and being told to keep trying to activate it via iTunes. Then later that afternoon finally having a working iPhone and falling in love.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

at least you got free mcdonalds out of it


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

My iPhone did not come with McDonalds.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

mine either, i had to pay 35$ extra in custom fees though :/


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

With today's very quick sellout of the iPhone 4 there is A LOT of speculation the launch in Canada and the other countries supposed to get it in July will be pushed back an extra month - just like what happened with the iPad.
So we may not get it until August.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Banny said:


> My iPhone did not come with McDonalds.


Haha. Now I feel special.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

KMPhotos said:


> With today's very quick sellout of the iPhone 4 there is A LOT of speculation the launch in Canada and the other countries supposed to get it in July will be pushed back an extra month - just like what happened with the iPad.
> So we may not get it until August.


put it to August and I'll be getting a windows 7 phone, thats a promise Apple


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

okcomputer said:


> Haha. Now I feel special.


Lol :lmao:


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

daniels said:


> put it to August and I'll be getting a windows 7 phone, thats a promise Apple


So who cares if it's only in August! If you're really going to hold a grudge and have an ultimatum, then do us all a favor and go get a Windows 7 phone. Have you seen them? They look absurdly horrible! I'd actually be happy if we only get it in August, more time to save for the purchase!

Get a grip already man, it's not the end of the world if you have to wait an extra month. We all waited an extra month for the iPad, sure it sucked, but now that I have one, I've forgotten all my woes.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I am guessing the  meant he was being sarcastic, but I'll let him defend himself...


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

no i'm not kidding about it, I've seen that they have xbox live on their phones. It caught my attention into buying one. Can't live for another 2 months without a cell phone.


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

I don't normally care about a month or two delay, but I'm wanting to hand my iphone 3g to my daughter as part of her birthday present (July) but can't if it means I'm without a phone... (Kind of poor form to say "I'm giving this to you, just not yet", but that may be where we're at!)

So, fingers crossed for at least an announcement soon!


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Do what I did. I needed a phone temporarily**, so I bought an old smartphone off Kijiji for $50, and went month to month while I am waiting. I am going to sell the old phone when I get iPhone and contract.

** I was with Rogers, and had to leave them as they did not have coverage where I moved to. So I needed a Telus/Bell/Virgin phone, so my EDGE smartphone from Rogers would not work with any of them. 

~S


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

daniels said:


> no i'm not kidding about it, I've seen that they have xbox live on their phones. It caught my attention into buying one. Can't live for another 2 months without a cell phone.


Unless something has changed, Windows Phone 7 isn't due until the holiday season...which is a much longer wait than 2 months.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

never mind then


----------

